# Garcia Y Vega Corona Cigar Review - A decent smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Bought one of these at a convenience store; the owner claimed that this was the best he had. It was actually not a bad smoke. The draw was very e...

Read the full review here: Garcia Y Vega Corona Cigar Review - A decent smoke


----------

